# Selling Roamio Pro, Bolt+ and Mini



## markfheil (Mar 22, 2006)

New E-Bay listings:

Roamio Pro w/lifetime service:
TiVo Roamio Pro (3 TB) TCD840300 6-Tuner HD Cable DVR w/Lifetime All-in Service 851342000193 | eBay

Bolt+ with added Vox remote (no service included)
TiVo BOLT+ 3TB HDD 4K DVR with added Vox Remote - Black | eBay

Mini w/lifetime service and added Vox dongle/remote
TiVo Mini Receiver with Lifetime Service, Vox remote 851342000957 | eBay


----------

